# large ears?



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

now i've had many rats over the years but these are my first mice. you get dumbo rats with low down giant ears. has anyone at anytime developed a big eared mouse? i know it sounds a bit silly but some of the mice on here seem to have giant ears, it's great.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

they like them to have big ears for showing. and i think show mice are generally bigger than pet mice. im not really sure so ill let other people add to that


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

sorry i don't think i put that clear enough, i tend to ramble..

is there such thing as a dumbo mouse?


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ahh ok maby i just read it wrong :lol:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes. But it's very rare, and not standardized in any way. Basically, you will be very unlikely to see one, but it has been done.
There is also such a thing as gremlin, where one ear is dumbo, and the other is standard set.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

dumbo mouse









same mouse next to regular siblings









there we go


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Dumbo rats don't actually have bigger ears, they are just lower set and more open/flat rather than the more tubular petal shape of top eared rats.

It is a big, big shame that dumbo mice have never ended up in the hands of someone able to actually work on them, they seem to be one-off flukes thrown out of feeder lines, mostly. I know one person who was able to work on them that did have one, but I don't think it ever reproduced sadly.

Our big show selfs have humungous ears:








And I know of some breeders in America and Europe that have bred these ears so low they point horizontally out of the head, so they're practically dumbo. The "10 to 2" set is favoured in English show mice though.

Sarah xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Big ears are okay by me IF they don't go floppy and fold over and if they are not set too far down the sides of the head. I thibnk ears that are really huge look wrong. That's just my taste; I like moderately large ears that are nice and clean, and I prefer ears with a little curve back at the edges, without folding. I also like nice clean tulip shaped ears.

I don't know what it is exactly that bother me about really huge ears. Maybe it's that I think it looks like a cartoon of a mousie instead of a real mousie. I guess I just like the way plain old mousie look to start out with, and any radical change to that bugs. Please don't feel that I'm judging you if you do have meeces with huge ears. I know that is one of the things that helps you rank high at showtime.

Perhaps I'm just a purist or an old fuddy duddy; things like hairless and fuzzy mousies make me cringe when I see pix of those, as well as manx. Not on topic, sorry.


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

thank you for your replies they're great.

love sarahy's show mouse ^_^


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i had a dumbo like mouse pop out of an oops litter once


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

awww she looks a little evil, i like it


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah lol its those little red eyes and flat face that make her look liak an evil mastermind


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

hehe, you created brain. you just need a pinky


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

both look quite similar,wonder if there is anything in that.It would be good to fix the trait.


----------

